# Is it worth upgrading from D3100 to D7000? Details inside



## MeddlinG (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey,

about a month ago, I bought D3100 with a kit lens as my first DSLR. It is fine, however, as I am studying about photography, I feel the urge to sell it (I have the opportunity to sell it for the same price as I bought it) and buy D7000. There are several reasons, less or more serious:

1) I feel that having a larger and metal body would be great as I have kind of big hands and I found it is not that hard to hit something with your camera while walking.
2) I'd love to have second LCD screen as I am often shooting in agressive sunlight and I can't see much in my viewfinder.
3) From what I heard, D7000 has a kind of harsh learning curve...which is something I totally LOVE! I love to fight for my results because the joy of finally aquiring them is a photoorgasm.
4) It's obviously a great camera.
5) As pathetic as this sounds - I hate D3100's shutter sound and LOVE D7000's one.

As I am aware I am not even close to outgrowing D3100, I enjoy any activity more if I have a great piece of equipment in my hands. I know I'll have to do the final decision myself, But I would be very interesting in what your opinion on this matter is.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 13, 2013)

The D7000 has a second, dedicated button for changing the aperture, and a larger, clearer, BETTER viewfinder image. The D700 uses an all-glass pentaprism viewfinder; the lower end model uses a penta-mirror system, which is cheaper to produce and lighter, and frankly, not as good. I actually use the through-the-camera viewfinder, not Live View, so to "me", a camwera with a larger, clearer, better viewfinder image is a big,big help. I also dislike the "on-button" control system the low-0end Canons and Nikons use, so the D7000 would, I think, be an upgraded camera. Right now, there are some good deals on D7000 cameras, since the D7100 has come out, dealers have been forced to discount the D7000, and Nikon corporation is also discounting stuff like CRAZY, IN AN EFFORT to to sell more units.


----------



## orb9220 (Jul 14, 2013)

+1 to what Derrel is stating. I started with an entry camera the D40. 
But for me grew out of it by the 9th month.

As mentioned it was a lack of features and dedicated controls that make getting the pic a much more enjoyable experience.
I settled on the D90. And the Bigger,Brighter viewfinder made composing much easier. The Dedicated controls meant I could make adjustments without my eye leaving the viewfinder. To go menu digging and missing the shot which happened enough to make it an issue.

The built-in motor means that 50mm f1.8D I had would be more usable with AF. And now more AF lens options with some classic AF or AF-D lenses out there. The built-in flash commander means able to operate flashes off shoe wirelessly. More FPS for continuous shooting to Top LCD for Night & Tripod work. To faster AF and more frames bracketing range.

It's been 4 years and the D90 still fills the bill. And would take it easily over the D3xxx or D5xxx entry model even today.
It's not always about the superior sensor of the newer sensors for me. As features & controls for me are a higher priority.
As I use them every time I click the shutter. And rarely needing to shoot above 800 iso anyways.
.


----------



## nola.ron (Jul 14, 2013)

I had my d3k for about 2 months before I upgraded.  It was the best thing I ever did, but don't do it unless you have at least one decent glass.  I had the 50 1.8 and my kits which were never used again after upgraded to the d7k.  The 50 was married to it until I got my 70-300.  People tried to tell me to get more glass first but the d7k and the 50 was a dream.


----------



## MeddlinG (Jul 14, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> I had my d3k for about 2 months before I upgraded.  It was the best thing I ever did, but don't do it unless you have at least one decent glass.  I had the 50 1.8 and my kits which were never used again after upgraded to the d7k.  The 50 was married to it until I got my 70-300.  People tried to tell me to get more glass first but the d7k and the 50 was a dream.



I have 35mm 1.8 and would buy the 50mm 1.8 if I bought D7000.

Your last sentence probably convinced me. I understand glass is important, like crazy important. However, I need something to put that glass on and that "something" has to be comfortable, sturdy, and I have to enjoy every shot I will take.


----------



## TMHahn (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought a D5100 in December 2012 and I quickly outgrew it, also. I just got a D7100 and I am thrilled. I'm using the D5100 as a backup camera now. The D7100 is bigger and more sturdy than my D5100. I would imagine that you would perceive the difference between the D3100 and the D7000, as well. For all of the reasons listed above and more, I think you would be happy moving to the D7000.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jul 14, 2013)

You will also benefit from a better focusing system on the D7000.  Battery life on that camera is also great, 1000+ shots on a single charge. I loved everything about my d7000 but found myself upgrading from it to a d600 for the better low light performance of a full frame sensor.  You will be very happy with that camera.


----------



## AngelosPhotography (Jul 16, 2013)

Recently, I got my D7000. It has been months since I used the D3100. I used it so much that I believe it's time for me to upgrade to a more advanced body such as the D7000. I believe I will be using this DSLR with the 85mm f/1.8g for a very, very long time while investing on lenses and other accessories.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 16, 2013)

I started on a D3100 and quickly out grew it and upgraded to a D7100. If you feel you need more out of a camera, than by all means, get the D7000. I had to quickly learn a lot switching to my D7100 but it wasn't as bad as I thought and well worth switching! I have large Paws and really enjoy the camera body size of the D7000/D7100 vs my D3100.  having large paws. That and the controls on my D7100 are easier to adjust as well.


----------



## nola.ron (Jul 18, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> I started on a D3100 and quickly out grew it and upgraded to a D7100. If you feel you need more out of a camera, than by all means, get the D7000. I had to quickly learn a lot switching to my D7100 but it wasn't as bad as I thought and well worth switching! I have large Paws and really enjoy the camera body size of the D7000/D7100 vs my D3100.  having large paws. That and the controls on my D7100 are easier to adjust as well.



This.  I instantly got more enjoyment shooting on a larger, more comfortable body.  I have big paws too.  The difference is so drastic that my d3k feels like a cheap toy camera now.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 18, 2013)

we often hear people talk about how they quickly "outgrew" their entry level cameras, but rarely hear the reasons as to how their photographic skills improved so drastically over a short period of time as to warrant the "need" for a better body, or which technical aspects of their entry level camera failed their new skill level.
there are plenty of reasons to WANT a newer/better camera, and plenty of reasons to NEED one. Neither scenario is a poor reason to upgrade, but I think many people get them confused. the D7000 is a fantastic upgrade to the D3100, and the price on them has gone way down since the release of the D7100. if you CAN upgrade, and you WANT to upgrade...then do it. you wont be disappointed with the camera. however, just be aware that having a better piece of equipment does not equal taking a better picture, it only gives you better tools to work with. the end result is still in the artisan.


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 18, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> we often hear people talk about how they quickly "outgrew" their entry level cameras, but rarely hear the reasons as to how their photographic skills improved so drastically over a short period of time as to warrant the "need" for a better body, or which technical aspects of their entry level camera failed their new skill level.
> there are plenty of reasons to WANT a newer/better camera, and plenty of reasons to NEED one. Neither scenario is a poor reason to upgrade, but I think many people get them confused. the D7000 is a fantastic upgrade to the D3100, and the price on them has gone way down since the release of the D7100. if you CAN upgrade, and you WANT to upgrade...then do it. you wont be disappointed with the camera. however, just be aware that having a better piece of equipment does not equal taking a better picture, it only gives you better tools to work with. the end result is still in the artisan.



+1. My only reason for upgrading cameras was for something I wanted and my camera didn't have. Like CLS, Auto FP, AF motor, better AF module, or better high ISO- not image quality.


----------



## apvm (Jul 18, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> we often hear people talk about how they quickly "outgrew" their entry level cameras, but rarely hear the reasons as to how their photographic skills improved so drastically over a short period of time as to warrant the "need" for a better body, or which technical aspects of their entry level camera failed their new skill level.
> there are plenty of reasons to WANT a newer/better camera, and plenty of reasons to NEED one. Neither scenario is a poor reason to upgrade, but I think many people get them confused. the D7000 is a fantastic upgrade to the D3100, and the price on them has gone way down since the release of the D7100. if you CAN upgrade, and you WANT to upgrade...then do it. you wont be disappointed with the camera. however, just be aware that having a better piece of equipment does not equal taking a better picture, it only gives you better tools to work with. the end result is still in the artisan.



++1  I have the D3100, I want to upgrade but I do not need to.  No money, lack of skill and small paws are the main reasons.  I'll wait till my skill outgrew it before I'll think about it.  Nonetheless, at my present rate of improvement, looks like my daughter will outgrew it sooner than I do.  She is the main user now and took better pictures than I do.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 18, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> we often hear people talk about how they quickly "outgrew" their entry level cameras, but rarely hear the reasons as to how their photographic skills improved so drastically over a short period of time as to warrant the "need" for a better body, or which technical aspects of their entry level camera failed their new skill level.
> there are plenty of reasons to WANT a newer/better camera, and plenty of reasons to NEED one. Neither scenario is a poor reason to upgrade, but I think many people get them confused. the D7000 is a fantastic upgrade to the D3100, and the price on them has gone way down since the release of the D7100. if you CAN upgrade, and you WANT to upgrade...then do it. you wont be disappointed with the camera. however, just be aware that having a better piece of equipment does not equal taking a better picture, it only gives you better tools to work with. the end result is still in the artisan.



Agreed, 

I believe my photography skills has improved to a point of needing a more advanced camera, I switched to shooting only in M, S, or P modes for example. So I upgraded to the more advanced D7100. The only reason I have not moved up to a more advanced camera system like the D600, D700, D800 is because I'm am not there in my photography skills. I just feel I have only scratched the surface with my D7100 and have lots to learn before trying a more advanced system.


----------

